# Bear bites hunter in south Georgia



## dick7.62 (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.macon.com/2011/10/06/1733547/black-bear-bites-hunter-in-south.html


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 6, 2011)

It would be common for a bear to fight and bite in that situation


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Oct 6, 2011)

I know I would!!!!


----------



## jknight71 (Oct 6, 2011)

atleast they killed one


----------



## germag (Oct 6, 2011)

You'll get that sometimes.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 6, 2011)

Did he bite back?

You know...

NEWS FLASH - Man bites Bear (film at 11:00)...

*V* - Whooty Whoot


----------



## ranger374 (Oct 6, 2011)

Doh!!!!


----------



## fishtail (Oct 8, 2011)

More on that.

On October 1st, RFC Shipes was working bear hunting activity in the southeastern part of the county when, he was notified by Tri County 911 that an individual had been severely bitten by a black bear while hunting. RFC Shipes responded, along with Sgt. Patrick Dupree, to GA Hwy 187 and Tower Road to investigate the incident. RFC Shipes learned that a group of hunters were actively pursuing the bear with hounds near Suwannoochee Creek when it crossed a timber company road. One hunter shot the bear twice with buckshot striking the animal. The shooter and victim approached the bear and it was shot again. As they approached even closer a hound flushed the bear in the direction of the hunters and the bear knocked the victim to the ground. The bear bit the victim causing the most serious damage to the wrist area. The victim also sustained additional puncture wounds to his chest and pelvic area. While the victim was on the ground with the bear on top of him the other hunter pulled and kicked the 350 pound animal off of the victim and was able to shoot the bear a fourth time killing it. The victim was transported to the nearest highway by members of the hunting party to meet up with emergency medical technicians. Due to the severity of the wounds, the victim was airlifted by helicopter to Jacksonville, FL to receive specialized treatment for his injuries.

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...eeklyreports/September 25-October 1, 2011.pdf


----------



## pushead (Oct 11, 2011)

This guy if still tore up. He happens to be the nephew of a friend of mine. He was just put back in the hospital over the weekend for gangrene. Looks like he is going to lose part of his right arm.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 11, 2011)

boy , i hate that . Never know where them teeth have been . Maybe he wont loose too much of his arm.Maybe he will heal up quick, Scott


----------



## deadgame (Oct 11, 2011)

Prayers for the victim, hope he recovers quickly


----------



## FMBear (Oct 12, 2011)

That's unfortunate for the hunter.  Thoughts and prayers extended!


----------

